# Tight Pants



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright, so who here likes them? Personally I like them, and I want to get slim-fit black pant, and a semi-baggy rasta jacket. I just think it looks so much more steezy then a Technine, "Everything is mega-baggy" look. Who here agrees with me?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Tight jeans look good on girls. My personal thoughts: there is no place for that shit on the hill.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm a girl and I think tight pants on guys is hideous. Reminds me of a little boy. 
No junk in the trunk. A size up from tight is perfectly fine.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Karasene said:


> I'm a girl and I think tight pants on guys is hideous. Reminds me of a little boy.
> No junk in the trunk. A size up from tight is perfectly fine.


Not mega tight, I'm talking slim. So it still shows the outline of my legs, but their is also still room to breathe.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

At 0:24 picture that guys pants, but black and maybe just a little bit baggier.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF4ESRDMlJE


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

im not a fan of tight fitting stuff and like to wear my outerwear comfortably baggy to leave room for layering but not like pants falling down baggy.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> im not a fan of tight fitting stuff and like to wear my outerwear comfortably baggy to leave room for layering but not like pants falling down baggy.


Ya I know what you mean, but I only wear thermals and my snow gear so I don't need that extra space.


----------



## dtshakuras (Jun 2, 2011)

The only place I'd wear tight pants would be if I was doing speed snowboarding. But since I don't want to partake in such a risky discipline of snowboarding, I'll leave it up to Darren Powell and the likes to wear it.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow. Wearing slim pants really is shunned, isn't it :dunno: But come on, you can't tell me that a guy in a rasta jacket and slim black pants would not look steezy as hell.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah I don't think thats a crazy tight fit like I've seen in some vids. It's all personal style really. Wear/do what you want in my opinion. 

by the way I hate you.. I want to snowboard so fricken bad after watching that video!!! Tj's ground work butters look so fricken fun. ughh.. stupid season change.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Karasene said:


> yeah I don't think thats a crazy tight fit like I've seen in some vids. It's all personal style really. Wear/do what you want in my opinion.
> 
> by the way I hate you.. I want to snowboard so fricken bad after watching that video!!! Tj's ground work butters look so fricken fun. ughh.. stupid season change.


Haha, I know! I've been watching videos all day today and I'm DYING for winter again. </3 East Coast


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

lets all get in a car and drive out west for a week... gas split would be cheap! We can just hike and session on all there damn snow.

and camp.. it'll be no money at all.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Pick me up when you go through MO. :thumbsup:


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

uh oh a virus said:


> Wow. Wearing slim pants really is shunned, isn't it :dunno: But come on, you can't tell me that a guy in a rasta jacket and slim black pants would not look steezy as hell.


Suuuuuuuuuuure it would. You could get a fake dread/corn row wig to go under your beanie...just like joe dirt.

Surely no one would laugh at you.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

fattrav said:


> Suuuuuuuuuuure it would. You could get a fake dread/corn row wig to go under your beanie...just like joe dirt.
> 
> Surely no one would laugh at you.


kids these days just love rasta way too much in my opinion, i think its played out but hey, whatever floats his boat.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> kids these days just love rasta way too much in my opinion, i think its played out but hey, whatever floats his boat.


I thought it was dying? Especially after Lonely Island made that song about it. 

Tight Pants: You'll never catch me wearing them, but wear whatever you want.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> kids these days just love rasta way too much in my opinion, i think its played out but hey, whatever floats his boat.


I see what you mean when you say that rasta is too played out, but you can't deny that it looks sexy. I have an excuse though! I've been to Jamaica twice and I loved it their. I have a reason to rep the rasta


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Karasene said:


> lets all get in a car and drive out west for a week... gas split would be cheap! We can just hike and session on all there damn snow.
> 
> and camp.. it'll be no money at all.


K. If you take 90 west pick me up. Just off of it.

...and as far as the tight pant thing goes, the style itself bothers me less than the amount of threads on the subject.


----------



## Redversusblue (Nov 27, 2010)

I wear some Bonfire Volts. They're not super tight, and that is the tighest my pants will ever get. I'd rather have slim to tight pants than super baggy one, but i still love my baggy jacket.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Redversusblue said:


> I wear some Bonfire Volts. They're not super tight, and that is the tighest my pants will ever get. I'd rather have slim to tight pants than super baggy one, but i still love my baggy jacket.


This pretty much sums me up.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

uh oh a virus said:


> At 0:24 picture that guys pants, but black and maybe just a little bit baggier.
> YouTube - ‪Fun Park Laps with CAPiTA snowboard realms se 4 ep 17‬‏


These guys are pro riders, they have great skill in riding and most importantly, falling. If you're not so cool, you may want to wear some protectives. But a protective_shorts+slim_pants=ridiculous.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> These guys are pro riders, they have great skill in riding and most importantly, falling. If you're not so cool, you may want to wear some protectives. But a protective_shorts+slim_pants=ridiculous.


Protectives? I wear my jacket and pants, and a thermal shirt, and thermal pant. The only protective gear that I wear is my helmet.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

the more plastics you wear the less metal you'll have in your body in the future 

I wear protectives for wrists, butts, knees and spinal. And a helmet, of course. So slim apparel make me looks like retard.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> the more plastics you wear the less metal you'll have in your body in the future
> 
> I wear protectives for wrists, butts, knees and spinal. And a helmet, of course. So slim apparel make me looks like retard.


That is true, but it just feels sooo uncomfortable and I do worse wearing it. The most important part is my head, which is protected, so I'm good =P The only investment that I should buy is a back-pad though. I fell on my back once last year, I could barely move and was done for the week. Next week came along, and still with my injured back,I hit the same jump, fell in the same spot, and was done for a 2 months -_-


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

I advise you to protect your spinal. Cossyx is a painfully, but broken spinal is worse. After I had fallen from ten feet drop (I didn't saw it) to my back, I kissed my back protector. It done it's job perfect. When you level up you skill, you raise your speed and begin to riding thru difficult terrain.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> I advise you to protect your spinal. Cossyx is a painfully, but broken spinal is worse. After I had fallen from ten feet drop (I didn't saw it) to my back, I kissed my back protector. It done it's job perfect. When you level up you skill, you raise your speed and begin to riding thru difficult terrain.


Which is true. I wasn't spinning off 50' kickers last season... But I saw some prices at my Mt. store... $150 for the back brace! I wasn't going to buy it because it was at the end of the season last year, but I'm leaning towards buying one this year.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

Karasene said:


> lets all get in a car and drive out west for a week... gas split would be cheap! We can just hike and session on all there damn snow.
> 
> and camp.. it'll be no money at all.


when u stop by IL im in haha


----------



## crzygoguma (Jan 6, 2011)

I rock the Special Blend Mason pants in a Medium. The small, like what most of you are thinking, looks like it's choking my balls. The medium is perfect though. The general population will see that it's slim, but they won't point and think "OMFG LOOK AT THAT BALL HUGGING SKINNY PANT HARHARHAR!!!"


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

crzygoguma said:


> I rock the Special Blend Mason pants in a Medium. The small, like what most of you are thinking, looks like it's choking my balls. The medium is perfect though. The general population will see that it's slim, but they won't point and think "OMFG LOOK AT THAT BALL HUGGING SKINNY PANT HARHARHAR!!!"


Yea I know exactly what you mean. I rock slim jeans, and people think that it's choking my balls, when it is actually very roomy in the crotch.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Just wear what you want. The skinny jean thing was big in the skating scene so it obviously came over into snowboarding.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone else find it interesting that snowboarders got so much shit from skiers for breaking the status quo by wearing baggy clothing from the more conservative skiing majority and yet the same thing is happening again now that snowboarders are starting to stray from the accepted snowboard attire? Let the kids wear what they want and spend more time worrying about your own riding and less about the tight panted kids or the newbs decked out in expensive Buton gear.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> Does anyone else find it interesting that snowboarders got so much shit from skiers for breaking the status quo by wearing baggy clothing from the more conservative skiing majority and yet the same thing is happening again now that snowboarders are starting to stray from the accepted snowboard attire? Let the kids wear what they want and spend more time worrying about your own riding and less about the tight panted kids or the newbs decked out in expensive Buton gear.


All that I can say is FUCK SKIERS AND BURTON. Lol, but really, skiers always stab me with their poles and stuff, and Burton is for BK's.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Redversusblue said:


> I wear some Bonfire Volts. They're not super tight, and that is the tighest my pants will ever get. I'd rather have slim to tight pants than super baggy one, but i still love my baggy jacket.


Well... this is basically me, i have the same pants. Now on topic...

Personally i wear slimmer jeans, so i was curious about finding snowboard pants that aren't as baggy as the last ones i had which were average ones. So i like the style, and with a baggy jacket it feels great. But really, its your own style and you shouldn't let people stop you from rocking what you want (within reason as snowolf said).


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Powder Keg said:


> Well... this is basically me, i have the same pants. Now on topic...
> 
> Personally i wear slimmer jeans, so i was curious about finding snowboard pants that aren't as baggy as the last ones i had which were average ones. So i like the style, and with a baggy jacket it feels great. But really, its your own style and you shouldn't let people stop you from rocking what you want (within reason as snowolf said).


This is exactly me. I wear slimmer jeans on a daily basis, and wanted to find slimmer jeans to wear for snowboarding.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Personaly i dont like slim fitting anything. I certanly would never look good in it, and I just dont think it belongs on guys. I also mostly associate slim fitting gear to punk, park rat kids, and i dont quite like them. Dont flame on my for that last one, just my own personal observation. I like the loose feeling and overall look of baggy/lose gear.
Also in a practical sense, Winter gear/outerwear works by heating the air inbetween the outerlayer of pants/jacket and your body, so when you have slimmer pants in this case there is usually less insulation and less airspace to heat up. Because of that you wont stay as warm as you would with looser clothing, and i like to stay warm

I think its great how the ski style progresses sort of with snowboard style, but it doesent follow very close. 
Speaking of ski style, I tried to get my dad (who is 53)to go this route with his ski style...he didnt go for it


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Interesting reading this, I know where I live you would be looked at a bit odd for not wearing slim jeans, gave a mate of ours hell for rocking up to a party in loose jeans. Though in saying that I don't know whether that fashion has gone over onto the hill because I haven't been able to get there yet this season =/


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I wear slim fit snow pants and this thread makes me embarrassed to be a snowboarder.

On another note, I wonder whats gonna happen in 7-12 years when freeskiers start wearing tight pants and leather and ski racers will start wearing tall tees, I'm guessing snowboarders will go full circle and start wearing speed suits and spyder jackets. your thoughts?


----------



## Teddy Parker (Aug 3, 2011)

I bet those guys have so much swagger IdahoFreshies... Toats steeze.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Teddy Parker said:


> I bet those guys have so much swagger IdahoFreshies... Toats steeze.


Theres that word again, i swear im the only one living under a rock here.

It looks like you have some mad steeze on that box your "hitting" in your profile picture. Im sure ive pulled that trick many times, but you make it looks so stylish


----------



## Teddy Parker (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha hell yeah. Just started learning jibs that day, tried BS butter maneuver... Did not succeed.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

ive buttered some boxes with my ass


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ive buttered some butter with my butter


----------



## 150 man (Oct 18, 2010)

If you have some cash to spend for sure the burton pistol slim pants. Thats what i have and there dope as shit, but kinda thin so I have to wear layers


----------



## TsEthan (Feb 3, 2010)

Steez said:


> ive buttered some boxes with my ass


Duct Butter works good as well. hahahaha


----------



## Greeley oliver (Sep 7, 2011)

*first honeymoon....*

All couples that are about to be married know that they must prepare themselves for the honeymoon. It will be the first night that they spend together as a married unit, so it must be properly organized. With the amount of locations that you can have your honeymoon at, it can become rather confusing selecting the optimal place. Hopefully by you following my tips, it should take a load off the whole process, enabling you to make the right decision for your honeymoon. The first thing that you will want to talk is have a talk with your partner about preferences. This discussion should form the basis of the location you choose for the honeymoon. For example, if you find that you both like the sun, then a location on the beach may be what you’re after for the honeymoon. The next thing that you will have to decide on is how far you are willing to go from home. Maybe you would like to travel domestically, or maybe internationally, it depends a great deal on what you agree upon. Decide on where you feel is the best place for the both of you to go Once you have decided on exactly where you would like to travel to, you can begin creating your blueprint for the honeymoon. Establish a budget that is realistic, and be sure not to spend over your budget limit, as it will affect you in the long run.


----------



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

Greeley oliver said:


> All couples that are about to be married know that they must prepare themselves for the honeymoon. It will be the first night that they spend together as a married unit, so it must be properly organized. With the amount of locations that you can have your honeymoon at, it can become rather confusing selecting the optimal place. Hopefully by you following my tips, it should take a load off the whole process, enabling you to make the right decision for your honeymoon. The first thing that you will want to talk is have a talk with your partner about preferences. This discussion should form the basis of the location you choose for the honeymoon. For example, if you find that you both like the sun, then a location on the beach may be what you’re after for the honeymoon. The next thing that you will have to decide on is how far you are willing to go from home. Maybe you would like to travel domestically, or maybe internationally, it depends a great deal on what you agree upon. Decide on where you feel is the best place for the both of you to go Once you have decided on exactly where you would like to travel to, you can begin creating your blueprint for the honeymoon. Establish a budget that is realistic, and be sure not to spend over your budget limit, as it will affect you in the long run.


Would I have to wear tight pants on said honeymoon?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Greeley oliver said:


> All couples that are about to be married know that they must prepare themselves for the honeymoon. It will be the first night that they spend together as a married unit, so it must be properly organized. With the amount of locations that you can have your honeymoon at, it can become rather confusing selecting the optimal place. Hopefully by you following my tips, it should take a load off the whole process, enabling you to make the right decision for your honeymoon. The first thing that you will want to talk is have a talk with your partner about preferences. This discussion should form the basis of the location you choose for the honeymoon. For example, if you find that you both like the sun, then a location on the beach may be what you’re after for the honeymoon. The next thing that you will have to decide on is how far you are willing to go from home. Maybe you would like to travel domestically, or maybe internationally, it depends a great deal on what you agree upon. Decide on where you feel is the best place for the both of you to go Once you have decided on exactly where you would like to travel to, you can begin creating your blueprint for the honeymoon. Establish a budget that is realistic, and be sure not to spend over your budget limit, as it will affect you in the long run.


Ahhh, good ol' SEO Software spam. This one fails though, no link to their website (maybe a forum rule)


----------



## chucknorris (Sep 3, 2009)

maybe they're testing to see which site has their post sticking


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Kinda related.. anyone read the Newschooler trade forum? Pretty funny, JIBERISH XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL FOR SALE. There was one thread where they had their moms and siblings put on their steeze, hilarious.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Newschoolers are dumb kids. I do continue to send them twitter messages to get sweet diecuts, but they refuse to respond to my tweets.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

snowvols said:


> Newschoolers are dumb kids. I do continue to send them twitter messages to get sweet diecuts, but they refuse to respond to my tweets.


There's a guy on trusnow classifieds section that does em. 

snowboard community forums - Custom Die cuts for sale (stickers)!! V2.0 IS HERE - Page 1


----------

